# For those of who are having difficulty coping in living with LG.



## IMadeIt (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi fellow LG sufferers,

Sorry for any bad Engrish.

I may have finally found a life-changing way of coping living with LG. This method does not cost much money. However, it may take time so please, be patient with this method, then you can too, learn how to live with this condition happily. Some of you may think that it is impossible to enjoy life unless you cure LG. I felt the same way until a month ago. I know I'm at the early stage of this experiment, but I genuinely believe that this method will change your life regardless of whether we can cure it or not. I initially wanted to post this later to see longer effects, but I could not wait, knowing that this method works and there are people out there suffering. You can be as sceptical as possible, but all I ask is to give this a serious thought. I am currently in the process of writing a full personal story on how it affected me as an LG sufferer and planning to post it here sometime in the future. To give you some spoiler, my LG was reduced by almost 50% within a few weeks of understanding it. My method is simple. Read the book 'Letting go' by David R. Hawkins and give serious, serious thought about it. Re-read a chapter if you didn't fully understand it, highlight and write down what you think is essential. Do this, and it may not cure LG, but it will change your life.


----------



## Livenice2815 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi Thank your post. However Is the book about diet change? I’ve tried many things and I’m not sure how this book will help. Can you please specify some changes you made to help with leaky gut... while you read this book.


----------



## IMadeIt (Mar 1, 2019)

This book is about achieving enlightenment and inner peace. This book allows one to see that solutions to most of our problems are within us.
Quote from the book "letting go is like the sudden cessation of an inner pressure or the dropping of a weight. It is accompanied by a sudden feeling of relief and lightness..." This book teaches us how to be happy through adequately addressing our feelings and fear. For us, that fear would be being humiliated and hating ourselves for having LG.
Another quote from the book: "The pressure of suppressed feelings is later felt as irritability, mood swings, tension in the muscles of the neck and back, headaches, cramps, menstrual disorders, colitis, indigestion, insomnia, HYPERTENSION, allergies, and other somatic conditions.".
The reason why I believe this to be the cure is because of the above sentence from the book. As soon as I read it, I felt muscle tensions on my abdomen area easing. I immediately contacted my body relaxing. My perspective of myself, others, LG, and the world has completely changed. This may be an exaggeration, but I believe this to be my salvation from the misery caused by LG (I suffered it for 9years). Even if I will not be cured 100%, I learnt how to live with it happily.

The reason why we see a success story of curing LG from exercising and controlling their diet is I believe because those people already have this principle that the book shows us to a certain extent. This all begins with learning how to let go of things that we can not control and focus on things that we can. Which one would you rather be? Someone who is smelly and miserable? Or someone who smells but happy?. I sincerely hope everyone on this forum will find happiness, boost in self-esteem and confidence as I did.


----------



## IMadeIt (Mar 1, 2019)

Guys,

There are so much I would like to share with you but the book has everything you need. Please give this a go.

Changes that I noticed about myself after are as follows:

- LG has decresed dramatically.

-I no longer care about LG and people making comment about it.

- I have more energy and able to think clearly

- I finally feel good about myself after 9 years of misery and suffering.

- Most importantly, I am happy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for the book recommendation - I would also like to add: "The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle

Great reading for those involved in the quest for peace of mind / stillness...

Definitely helps, psychologically-speaking...


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Unless you have physical defects, cause the psychological part may help heal dyssinergia which is a mental state that gives physical syntoms. These syntoms are not caused by anxiety, they usually start with excessive gas. So before trying to fix it on the mental side only, always get checked by a doctor


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Id rather get rid of the problem than pretend it isnt there.
But I do agree, we must have a decent amount of self respect. As long as were doing what we can to lessen/ get rid of the smell, theres no need to be down on ourselves


----------



## LetItRip (Oct 13, 2019)

Lets start a LG group chat to support each other through out our tough days!
Im back in college knowing I smell like ass and would be grateful to have people I can talk to and laugh about it with instead of just getting nasty comments & looks of disgust! 
My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to get in touch. 
Its great the OP is writing a book about it & helping spread awareness!


----------

